# Kinda Embarrassed 0-:



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Blue Danube showed the most astonishing example of texturing here, and more here. So I definitely wanted to try it myself. There are, however, so many things I want to try, so I actually forgot about it until Blue reminded me a posts ago...

I have zero skill at this as you can see. But I shall keep trying. My choice of tool was no as cleverly made as I thought it was -- it was a leather punch, the kind you hit with a hammer. I also used the tang of a small file. My efforts are in bad need of constency, too. Little embarressed to show this, but what the heck?









Well, BigRon, this is what became of the fork you sent me. I hope you're not too disappointed. Going to put a linseed/beeswax finish on it now. Have a nice day everybody.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job and innovative tool selection, for a first try superb work


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good from here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Great job and innovative tool selection, for a first try superb work


All I can say is at least I learned a few things, Blue. Thank you first for introducing me to this technique, and second for reminding me to pursue it. I will be experimenting more now with different tools and developing a consistent striking force. Need to space things better too. :wave:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice job, DH, looks good to me, the octopus chalice blew my mind when I first saw it.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Nonsense, looks good from where I`m sittin


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm just about to post the textured slingshot I made last night, too. Are you spying on me? h34r:

Anyway, I think that's super-duper cool! Great job, can't wait to see the next one B)


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks good Bill, bet it makes for a nice grip!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I like it. Reminds me of Mr. Peanut, in a good way


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

ain't nothin' wrong with that. Looks pretty pimp to me.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

This fine, asymmetrical points. 

Very cool Master ..... Alfito


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Esta muy bien , puntos asimetricos . 

Muy chula Master ..... Alfito

This fine, asymmetrical points.

Very cool Master ..... Alfito


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Totally peanut husk bro. Pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

For the selection of the tool it came out really well. No one is born as a master, right? This is what drives us to improve ourselfes, isn't it? A textured slingshot is on my list since I have seen the works from Mxred. A checkered slingshot would also be great but it is an art in itself for sure.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Checkered Chalice? Hmmmmm?????? ;-)


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very fine job.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Very cool and something else I'll have to try one day!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Vetryan15 said:


> I like it. Reminds me of Mr. Peanut, in a good way


 :rofl: it does have a peanut shell look to it.

keep at it DH , im sure youll get a knack for it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it looks great, have to agree it does look like a peanut shell...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:cookie: This slingshot has now been officially dubbed "Mr. Peanut". Thanks guys for your encouragement. There will now be more practice.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> :cookie: This slingshot has now been officially dubbed "Mr. Peanut". Thanks guys for your encouragement. There will now be more practice.


I love the name


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad you like it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks awesome DH!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a fun project!


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

My efforts with poly are slippery, but this would solve that problem.

Any idea how to do this texturing on poly?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No need to feel embarrassed about that one, DH. It looks great, and I am sure once the finish is on it, it will be fantastic!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks like you were done in a Jiff  Very nice!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i think it looks real cool brother bill nothing wrong at all :headbang:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I really like that effect. It looks great amigo...and one can make all sorts of punches just from filing and drilling nails.

It reminded me of a very odd woodworkers' technique for texturing that you might find amusing. Take a piece of wood...or a fork...a bit bigger than you wish to end up with. Use hammer and punches to make the pattern of your choice indented into the wood.

THEN FILE IT ALL OFF WITH A RASP!!! Yup, all of it. All of the patterning that you just made and smooth it down so there's nothing but a plain surface.

But then put a bit of water on the area ...and within seconds the raised bumps will appear...the reverse of the indentations you made. A weird effect that would be hard to achieve any other way


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

I have not tried that either. I'd say that's a great 1st attempt. looks good to me. I wonder if tape wrapped around the bottom say an 1/8 inch up from the tip of the tool and thick enough to create a collar would help with judging spacing?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

You are way to hard on yourself DH. I think it is wonderful piece of work. Great shape and form, and the pattern is very nice. Well done man.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It is really great to get your encouraging feedback my brothers and sisters. Thank you.

@Ruthie: now that's fascinating! Something I will definitely play with. Thanks for that.

@OldSchool: That sounds like a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hm, I see a lot of new ideas here - thanks!

jazz


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

I like it!

Reminds me of those forge marks that are intentionally left by the makers in a lot of custom made knives these days.

Please post updated pics after finishing is done :thumbsup:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually when I first saw it it reminded me of a peanut hull and thought "How cool is that?" Still liking it a lot. Good job man.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think that looks cool, should I reach for the dremmel and have a go, another one for the catapult bucket list..it's getting very long now.


----------



## Craigensor (Jun 25, 2013)

Going to have to give this a go now looks sweet


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nothing to be embarrassed about DH I think it looks awesome and practical too !!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Textured wood gives an amazing look and feel to the slingshot, whilst being a subtle ornamental technique!!!

Your efforts were very good, my friend!! Nothing to feel embarrassed at all!!!

Beautiful natural!!!! I like!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## KyleReynolds (Jul 21, 2013)

it looks great for your first attempt, keep up the good work and keep trying.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it looks great! i wouldn't be embarrassed one bit


----------

